# Resistores de ecualización



## Jesus Spain (Jun 10, 2013)

Hola a todos.

Cuando utilizamos transistores en paralelo en la etapa de salida se deben poner unos resistores de bajo valor para que todos ellos trabajen con la misma carga (entreguen la misma corriente a la carga).

¿Estos resistores se suelen llamar resistores de ecualización o resistores ecualizadores?

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 10, 2013)

No son ecualizadores. Ponele mas cerca de eso, como igualadores, que tampoco lo son. Se usan para repartir mejor la corriente en cada uno y sea la mas parecida entre ellos. Como son iguales no ecualizan ni igualan nada. Si la corriente es poca, no pasanada pero cuando se hace grande, como en los picos, ayudan a que las corrientes no sean tan desiguales y un transistor caliente mas que otro. Tambien ayudan a la realimentación.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2013)

A veces se los llama ecualizadores, pero como dice aquileslor, este nombre es poco feliz por que dá idea de otra cosa. Sin embargo, la idea es que la corriente a través de los transistores en paralelo sea mas o menos la misma en todos, por eso, con esas resistencias se logra disminuir el efecto de la rbe.


----------



## opamp (Jun 10, 2013)

Resistores de ecualización es un término tomado del sonido, audio .
Para los que trabajamos en potencia el término no nos trae a confusión.
No sólo se emplean en paralelo con transistores de potencia.
Cuando se necesita manejar altos voltajes , no te queda otra que colocar varios  dispositivos en serie para manejar tremendos voltajes , se  coloca resistores de alto ohmiaje(MOhms)en paralelo con cada dispositivo para "ECUALIZAR" (emparejar o asemejar) las caídas de voltaje en cada uno de ellos , es comun en tiristores.


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jun 11, 2013)

Buenos días a todos y gracias por responder.

Según yo lo entiendo (que seguramente esté equivocado), las diferencias entre las tensiones base-emisor de transistores conectados en paralelo son debidas a las diferencias existentes entre las resistencias internas base-emisor de dichos transistores. Ello significará que el transistor con mayor Vbe conducirá más que el resto. Colocando estos resistores reducimos este efecto.

La pregunta del millón, ¿de qué valor óhmnico? Ello dependerá de la corriente máxima que vaya a circular por cada uno de los transistores y a la diferencia que esperemos entre las Vbe de dichos transistores. ¿Esta diferencia como la obtengo?, ¿a partir del datasheet de los transistores que conectemos en paralelo?

Un saludo.




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> A veces se los llama ecualizadores, pero como dice aquileslor, este nombre es poco feliz por que dá idea de otra cosa. Sin embargo, la idea es que la corriente a través de los transistores en paralelo sea mas o menos la misma en todos, por eso, con esas resistencias se logra disminuir el efecto de la rbe.



Si mal no recuerdo en cierta ocasión las denominaste resistencias de estabilización de emisor.


----------



## opamp (Jun 11, 2013)

Si pones un ejemplo con numeros seria mas interesante


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jun 11, 2013)

4 transistores de potencia en paralelo (2SC5359-2SA1987). 

Corriente de salida eficaz de 20 A (28.28 A de pico) por lo que a cada transistor le tocan 5 A RMS (7.07 A de pico). 

Buscando por el foro he encontrado que se calculan como el cociente entre la diferencia que puede haber entre las tensiones base-emisor de los transistores conectados en paralelo y la diferencia de corriente máxima que queremos en dichos transistores.

¿Lo primero lo obtengo del datasheet (tal vez, Vbe máxima-Vbe típica, es decir, 1.5-1=0.5 V), o se basa en la experiencia del diseñador?

Lo segundo lo elige el diseñador pero en base a que criterio, ¿tal vez una diferencia del 10% de la corriente eficaz que circula por el transistor, es decir, en nuestro caso 0.5 A?


Un saludo. 

PD: Tengan paciencia conmigo ya sé que soy muy preguntón  pero prometo que uso el buscador.


----------



## opamp (Jun 11, 2013)

Jesus Spain, viendo el datasheets del trans 2SC5353 y su complementario 2SA1987, tenemos:
IC:15A, VCEO:230V, P:15A.

 Si vemos la gráfica :Ic vs VBE y tomo un Amperaje intermedio, IC : 7A y viendo la curva para Tc:25ºC , (normalmente escojo una curva de mayor temperatura como 50ºC , aunque el error no es importante).

Para VBE:900mV(aprox) corresponde IC: 7A(aprox)
Para VBE:800mV(aprox) corresponde IC: 4A(aprox)
Para VBE:1000mV(aprox) corresponde IC: 10A(aprox).

Vemos que para una variación del VBE de aprox +/-10% ,ocurre una variación de IC de aprox +/- 40%.

Si aplicamos lo que dices: Recualizadora = dV/dI : (1000mV-800mV)/(10A-4A)= 33.33mOhm : 0.033 Ohm, a mi parecer es muy pequeña.

Por experiencia, escojo una resistencia mayor, Recualizadora : 750mV/ IC = 750mV/7A : 107.14mOhm ; escogemos 0.1 ohm ; PRecual : 750mV X 7A = 5.25W(teoría) , se multiplica por un factor de 2 a 4 veces(10.5W a 21W). Para Trans Darlington coloco , Recual: 1000mV/IC.

P.D.: Tus cálculos de amperaje que mencionas tienen un error, supongo que es un ampli tipo B y los transistores trabajan alternadamente .


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jun 12, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> Jesus Spain, viendo el datasheets del trans 2SC5353 y su complementario 2SA1987, tenemos:
> IC:15A, VCEO:230V, P:15A.
> 
> Si vemos la gráfica :Ic vs VBE y tomo un Amperaje intermedio, IC : 7A y viendo la curva para Tc:25ºC , (normalmente escojo una curva de mayor temperatura como 50ºC , aunque el error no es importante).
> ...



Hola opamp.

Efectivamente es un amplificador clase AB.

No me he explicado bien . Lo que yo entiendo:


1.- Supongamos que tenemos los 4 transistores de potencia de una rama y en reposo (en ausencia de señal de audio) medimos las diferencias de tensión base-emisor entre ellos, y nos encontramos que tienen entre ellos una diferencia de 0.1 V. 

*Primera pregunta que se me ocurre, en un diseño complementario (NPN-PNP), que transistores presentarían mayores diferencias en lo referente a sus Vbe.*

*¿Entonces la única forma de determinar dichas diferencias de Vbe entre transistores es montándolos y midiéndolos, o por experiencia en montajes previos sepas que valores rondán. *

2.- Si queremos que no haya diferencias de más de 0.5 A en la corriente que aporta cada transistor de potencia, tendríamos que: 
0.1 / 0.5 = 0.2 Ω 

Si quisiéramos que no haya diferencias de más de 0.25 A, tendríamos que:
0.1 / 0.25 = 0.4 Ω

*Ese margen de corriente se escoge en relación a la corriente de pico de salida de cada transistor, por ejemplo un 10% de la corriente eficaz con la carga mínima (en nuestro caso 5 A, que se correspondería con un margen del 10%).*

Un saludo y gracias por su tiempo.

PD: En negrita están mis dudas.


----------



## opamp (Jun 12, 2013)

Hola Jesus Spain, esas dudas que tienes las puedes despejar con la experimentación, ya tienes la teoría más que suficiente.

Te aconsejo que los montes sin y con la resistencia de ecualización, y notes las diferencias de IC.


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jun 12, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> Hola Jesus Spain, esas dudas que tienes las puedes despejar con la experimentación, ya tienes la teoría más que suficiente.
> 
> Te aconsejo que los montes sin y con la resistencia de ecualización, y notes las diferencias de IC.



Lamentablemente no puedo ya me gustaría a mí, pero no hay laboratorios disponibles para tales menesteres.

Por ello preguntaba ya que el tema me interesa y mucho.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## opamp (Jun 12, 2013)

Los que estamos en electrónica de potencia , y  vivimos de lo que desarrollamos y construimos , tenemos que tener un taller/laboratorio con el equipamento mínimo indispensable.

Se necesita de una fuente de regular amperaje, nada mejor que las baterías secas, de 12V/12Ah,.......varias unidades , para colocarlas en paralelo y/o serie,.....adquirí mis primeras baterías "usadas" de un UPS(SAI)que reparaba,.......necesitas resistencias de potencia fijas y variables como carga, alambre de Nicrome,........necesitas simular un mediambiente de 40ºC a 50ºC , colocas un dimmer con una lámpara de filamento,........,necesitas una fuente variable de potencia, variac de 3KW(mínimo) + trafo reductor de la misma potencia con secundarios varios(5Vac,12Vac,24Vac,36Vac,48Vac,etc)+ rectificador de potencia+ filtro capacitivo. No son cosas complicadas, se van adquiriendo poco a poco.

En tu caso en concreto , además de los transistores  montados sobre el disipador , necesitas una fuente de amperaje respetable,...una batería de 12V/30Ah( nueva o de segunda mano, mejor 3 de 12AH en paralelo ), para limitar IC, resistencias de potencia, de 1 Ohm/100W(se fabrican de alambre de nicrome Nº14 ó 12, con borneras de porcelanas, calientan)  , RESISTENCIAS ECUALIZADORAS: 0.1 Ohm/15W , potenciometro para ajustar las I de base (leer VBE) de los transistores y tengas la IC deseada. Obviamente un par de multitester "confiables", que midan temperatura.

Saludos!


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jun 24, 2020)

una preguntilla, ¿cual es entonces el nombre correcto para llamar estas resistnecias de 0.33R o 0.47R tipicas?

Resistencias de carga de transistores de potencia, resistencias de polarizacion de transistores de potencia?
gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 24, 2020)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> una preguntilla, ¿cual es entonces el nombre correcto para llamar estas resistnecias de 0.33R o 0.47R tipicas?
> 
> Resistencias de carga de transistores de potencia, resistencias de polarizacion de transistores de potencia?
> gracias.


Tal como comentan mas arriba del tema, si bien *NO *es el término mas correcto, serían "Resistencias ecualizadoras" ya que tratan de ecualizar (Igualar) la corriente de los transistores de salida


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jun 25, 2020)

Gracias compadre


----------

